# الصيام



## Camilo (10 سبتمبر 2007)

مساء الخير

ممكن اعرف طريقة الصيام؟ ومتي يكون؟


----------



## Kiril (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

طريقة الصيام:

في النوع الاول و هو الانقطاعي و هو الصيام التام بدون اكل او شرب و غالبا يتلوه القداس و التناول

النوع الثاني وهو الامتناع عن اي منتج حيواني (لحم \بيض \ جبن \ لبن.........)


متي يكون:
1- صيام الميلاد في نصف نوفمبر و حتي 7 يناير (45 يوم)
2- صيام يونان 3 ايام بعد صيام الميلاد باسبوعين تقريبا
3- صيام الكبير 55 يوم و يأتي حسب التاريخ القبطي و يلوه مباشرة عيد القيامة
4-صيام الرسل يتحدد ايضا كالسابق و يتراوح من اسبوعين و حتي 40 يوم (حسب التقويم القبطي)
5-صيام العذراء مريم اسبوعين

*في الحالات السابقة القداسات يوميا من 1-3 عصرا

باقي السنة صيام اربع و جمعة ماعدا الخماسين المقدسة بعد الصيام الكبير


----------



## Camilo (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

ممكن شرح اكثر:smil13:

هل الاختيار حر ؟ النوع الاول او الثاني؟

ماهوا صيام يونان وصيام الرسل؟

وماذا تعني بـ الخماسين المقدسه؟؟


----------



## Camilo (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

لم افهم ماذا تعني هنا؟

في الحالات السابقة القداسات يوميا من 1-3 عصرا


----------



## Camilo (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

؟؟


----------



## Twin (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي Camilo*



Camilo قال:


> مساء الخير



*مساء النور حبيبي*​


Camilo قال:


> ممكن اعرف طريقة الصيام؟ ومتي يكون؟


 
*الصيام يا أخي هو علاقة بينك وبين الله تعتبر علاقة حب وبذل*
*فأنت حينما تصوم تقمع جسدك وتحارب شهواتك وبالصلاة معه تنتج ثمراً*
*فهذا يعتبر ذبيحية حية مرضية لله *
*ذبيحة بدون سفك دم*
*ذبيحة حب*

*ولكن كما أجابوك الأخوة هناك صيامات محددة من قبل الكنيسة *
*لأن كنيستنا هي جسد المسيح والمسيح له كل المجد رأسها *
*وإلهنا إله نظام وترتيب *
*فلذلك وضعت الكنيسة الأصوام بتدقيق مرتب لتناسب أوقاتها المناسبات الهامة*
*فعلي سبيل المثال ...*
*صيام الميلاد هو صيام يسبق ذكري ميلاد سيدنا المسيح له كل المجد *
*كي نتأهب لملااقاته بالمذود *
*ف بالصيام أن أهئ نفسي وجسدي وروحي لأستقبال سيدي بجسد طاهر ونقي .... وهكذا *

*ف بالصيام أنا أتقابل مع الله يومياً بصلاتي *

*هذا ماعندي *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## peace_86 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

ياريت لو الاخوة المسيحيين يعلمونا كيف نصوم بالضبط؟
هل توجد ساعات محددة؟
وهل توجد سحور وفطور مثل المسلمين؟ :dntknw:


----------



## Camilo (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

شكرا اخي العزيز twin


----------



## Camilo (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

ممكن الرد علي استفساراتي؟:smil13:


----------



## Camilo (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

بارك الله فيك اخي peace 

واحب اضيف علي اسألتك ان كان الصيام بلمسيحيه فرض او لا؟؟؟

ارجوا التعاون


----------



## Tabitha (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*



Camilo قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي peace
> 
> واحب اضيف علي اسألتك ان كان الصيام بلمسيحيه فرض او لا؟؟؟
> 
> ارجوا التعاون



لا طبعا يا اخت/ اخ *Camilo*

لا يوجد بالمسيحية شئ اسمه فرض 

الفرض هذا بين العبيد والاسياد 

ولكن اي شئ نقدمه نحن المسيحيين لله هي علاقة حب

علاقة حب بين اب وابناءه


----------



## Ramzi (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

سوف احاول ان اوصل لك طريقة الصوم
---------
الصوم عندكم هو الصيام عن كل شيء و ضمن وقت محدد

الصوم عندنا له شكلين و يجب عليك ان تنفذ الطلبين صوم و انقطاعه

فبالبدء يطلب منك الصوم الكامل وعدم تناول اي شيء ايضاًضمن وقت معين باليوم (مثل المسلمين)
وعندما يصبح وقت الافطار و اصبح يسمح بتناول الطعام تبدأ فترة الانقطاع عن كل ما هم من الحيوانات من لحوم و البان و حليب و بيض و و و و 

اما اي وقت من السنة نصوم فهي الاوقات التالية


> 1- صيام الميلاد في نصف نوفمبر و حتي 7 يناير (45 يوم)
> 2- صيام يونان 3 ايام بعد صيام الميلاد باسبوعين تقريبا
> 3- صيام الكبير 55 يوم و يأتي حسب التاريخ القبطي و يلوه مباشرة عيد القيامة
> 4-صيام الرسل يتحدد ايضا كالسابق و يتراوح من اسبوعين و حتي 40 يوم (حسب التقويم القبطي)
> ...



اما المسلمون فيصومون شهر رمضان اي 30 يوم بالسنة ...

ارجو ان اكون اوضحت على استفساراتك
والصيام ليس فرض اجباري بمعنى التهديد


----------



## Camilo (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*



Camilo قال:


> ممكن شرح اكثر:smil13:
> 
> هل الاختيار حر ؟ النوع الاول او الثاني؟
> 
> ...




عزيزي Ramzi قلت الصيام ضمن وقت معين..يعني من الساعه كم لي حد الساعه كم؟

صراحه انا اريد تفاصيل مع شرح دقيق:thnk0001::thnk0001:

ارجوا المسااااعده


----------



## sant felopateer (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*



Camilo قال:


> عزيزي Ramzi قلت الصيام ضمن وقت معين..يعني من الساعه كم لي حد الساعه كم؟
> 
> صراحه انا اريد تفاصيل مع شرح دقيق:thnk0001::thnk0001:
> 
> ارجوا المسااااعده



*-قبل القداسات نصوم 9 ساعات مثلاً قبل بداية القداس
- فى الايام العادية مفروض اننا نصوم من الفجر يعنى 7 كده لحد الساعة الثالثة بعدين نفطر اكل بدون منتجات حيوانية
ليه؟
علشان التسع ساعات قبل القداس بتذركنا بالعذراء مريم عندما حملت المسيح لكى نقبل المسيح مثلها ده طبعا رمز متروحش دماغك لبعيد

علشان من الساعة 7  او ميعاد تانى انا مش متاكد المسيح بدء رحلة الامه ثم الساعة الثالثة انتهت الرحلة

علشان الاكل حيوانى نتج من وحشية الانسان مش زى ما كان فى ملكوت الله كان ياكل خضار و فاكهة و مع الطبيعة اما نزل على الارض توحش

على فكرة الاخ peace_86 مسيحى مش مسلم و كان مسلم بقى مسيحى :new6::new6: يعنى انسى يا عمرو ههههههههه بيسال علشان هو نفسه يعرف بما انه جديد على المسيحيية*


----------



## Camilo (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

اوكي. ما هي القداسات ومتي موعدها؟

عارف اثقلت عليكم


----------



## sant felopateer (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*



> Camilo قال:
> 
> 
> > اوكي. ما هي القداسات ومتي موعدها؟
> ...


----------



## Camilo (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

للتناول جسد و دم المسيح 

والله العظيم مو فاهم:smil13:

انا مرتاح لدينكم  بس صراحه معقد معقد حييييل يا ربي


----------



## sant felopateer (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*



Camilo قال:


> للتناول جسد و دم المسيح
> 
> والله العظيم مو فاهم:smil13:
> 
> انا مرتاح لدينكم  بس صراحه معقد معقد حييييل يا ربي



:11azy: *ايه بتقول ايه دينا معقد طب يا سيدى انا هابسطهولك

التناول:
نشأة سر التناول:
عندما كان يجلس المسيح فى العشاء الربانى مع تلاميذه القديسين ثم اخذ خبز و كسره و قال: "خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدى" (مت 16:26)
ثم شرب من عصير الكرمة و قال:"خذوا اشربوا هذا هو دمى الذى للعهد الجديد الذى يفسك من اجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا"(مت28:26) 
فهنا رمز للمسيح الذى جسده و دمه اصبحا كذبيحة نجتنا من خطية ادم و حواء فمنذ ان المسيح قال جسدى و دمى فانه يقصد تذكورنى فى كل وقت هذا الخبز هو جسدى الذى بعد قيامتى فى السموات تذكروا فدائى و تضيحى لكم تذكروا انى تالمت من اجلكم...

لذلك رمز الجسد هو الخبز و الدم هو عصير الكرمة
فالله اراد ان نتذكره فى كل وقت و فى كل ساعة فيقام قداس كل يوم و يصلى على الجسد (الخبز) و الدم (عصير الكرمة) لكى يحل عليه الله و يباركه و يدخل بداخلنا بجسده و دمه الطاهر.*


----------



## Camilo (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

حلو انا الحين فهمت هاذي النقطه.
بس ممكن تجاوب علي اسألتي السابقه؟ انت لحد الان طيب معاي وما تنرفزت الحمدالله ,, كمل جميلك معاي

انا مديت ايدي ليكم  واتمنه انكم ما تتخلون عني , وتردون علي اسألتي مهما كانت تافه:smil13:


----------



## Camilo (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

 ايه بتقول ايه دينا معقد طب يا سيدى انا هابسطهولك

خلاص مو معقد بس لا تزعل,, شوف اعتبر اني طفل وانت تفهمني,, لاني فعلا طفل بنسبه لدين المسيحي

طبيعي لاني ما اعرف شيء عن الدين المسيحي سوه اني مرتاح له !!


----------



## استفانوس (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

الصوم هو الانقطاع الكامل عن الطعام 
بهدف الجلوس في محضر الرب للتركيز على الصلاة والعبادة 
(حسب صوم الرب يسوع)
الصوم يكون فردياٌ وأحياناٌ جماعياٌ(العائلة أو الكنيسة).

الصوم هو فترة صالحة لإدخال الله في كل مشكلة،فترة ينادي فيها القلب المنسحق ويستمع فيها الله. 

ليس الصوم هو تغيير طعام بطعام... بل هو تخصيص: القلب ... الفكر 


[q-bible]*لِتَكُنْ أَقْوَالُ فَمِي وَفِكْرُ قَلْبِي مَرْضِيَّةً أَمَامَكَ يَا رَبُّ، صَخْرَتِي وَوَلِيِّي.*​[/q-bible]

والإرادة لله 
لا تأخذ الصوم بشكلياته…
بل أُدخل إلى العمق 


[q-bible]*اِتْبَعُوا السَّلاَمَ مَعَ الْجَمِيعِ، وَالْقَدَاسَةَ الَّتِي بِدُونِهَا لَنْ يَرَى أَحَدٌ الرَّبَّ،​*[/q-bible]
تدرب على حياة القداسة والتكريس للرب
إن كان الله ليس في فكرك أثناء الصوم فأنت لست صائماً. 
أشكال الصوم :

الصوم الفردي: 
صوم كرينيليوس (أع10: 30) مقارن مع (لا16: 29-31). 
صوم بولس أثناء خدمته (2كو6: 5). 
صوم داود (مز35: 13). 
صوم نحميا (نح1: 3-4). 

الصوم الجماعي: يكون بتوحيد الكنيسة 
صوم الشعب (استير4: 3و16) 
صوم الشعب بنداء عزرا (عز8: 21-23) 
صوم الشعب أيام يهوشافاط (2أي20ـ3) 
صوم الشعب أيام يوئيل (يوئيل3 :5) 
صوم الشعب أهل نينوى 
صوم الكنيسة قبل الخدمة (أع23 :2-3) 

بركات الصوم المرافق للصلاة: 

(1) تعمق العلاقة والشركة مع الله 
(2) التمتع بالسلطان والقوة الروحية لنا من قبل الله. 
(3) زيادة الحساسية الروحية (عب5: 14). 
(4) قهر لقوات الظلمة ورفع الإعاقات والمعطلات. 
(5) فهم أعمق لخطة الله ومشيئته. 
(6) نوال النصرة الروحية. 
(7) استجابة الصلوات واختبار يد الله القديرة وإنقاذ النفوس. 
أهم شيء في الصوم هو الصوم الذي تكوّن أنت فيه علاقة عميقة مع الله.


----------



## peace_86 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

*خخخخخخ... حلوة منك يا سانت..
أنا فعلاً تنورت وآمنت بالرب يسوع..
لكن عندي بعض الأسئلة الطفيفة..

أخوي كاميلو:
جسد المسيح ودمه.. هو رمز فقط..
وشكراً..*
أخوكمـ..


----------



## Twin (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي بيس وأخي كاميلو*



peace_86 قال:


> *أنا فعلاً تنورت وآمنت بالرب يسوع..*
> *لكن عندي بعض الأسئلة الطفيفة..
> .*


*
* 
*أسأل أخي بيس ولا تخل سنجيبك لمجد المسيح*​ 


peace_86 قال:


> *أخوي كاميلو:*
> *جسد المسيح ودمه.. هو رمز فقط..*
> .


*هنا أتدخل *
*جسد السيد المسيح ليس رمزاً فقط بل هو حقيقة *
*فالتناول هو تذكيراً بذبيحة الفداء والخلاص*
*وبصلاة القداس ومشاركة المؤمنين وبالإيمان*
*يخرج الرمز من رمزيته ليصير حقيقة*
*فمن يتناول بصدق وبأستحقاق ينال جسد حقيقي ودم حقيقي*
*لأن السيد المسيح قال ...*​ [Q-BIBLE]أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هَذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ. 

 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:  الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَأْكُلُوا جَسَدَ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ وَتَشْرَبُوا دَمَهُ، فَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ حَيَاةٌ فِيكُمْ. 

 مَنْ يَأْكُلُ جَسَدِي وَيَشْرَبُ دَمِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ، 

 *لأَنَّ جَسَدِي مَأْكَلٌ حَقٌّ وَدَمِي مَشْرَبٌ حَقٌّ*. *مَنْ يَأْكُلْ جَسَدِي وَيَشْرَبْ دَمِي يَثْبُتْ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ*[/Q-BIBLE]

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي بيس وأخي كاميلو*

*أخوتي*
*بأذن المسيح سأحاول أن أجيب علي كل تسائلتكم بخصوص الصيام قريباً *
*ولكن ظروفي الخاصة تمنعني حالياً *
*فبأذن المسيح ستكون أستفسارتكم في أولي أهتمامتي باليومين القادمين*

*أذكروني في صلواتكم إن أستطعتم*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة* ​


----------



## sant felopateer (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

*بعد كلام استفانوس و توين 
انا لا اسوى شىء لان بنعمة الرب حل عليهم روحه لكى يتكلموا بكلام منعم اما انا انى عبد حقير و لا استحق ان اكون ابناً لله و لم اذق النعمة من قبل .. فليكن الرب معكم
اسالهم و لا تسالنى لانى لست كمثلهم  
صلوا من اجل ضعفى*


----------



## peace_86 (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

*كراً حبيبي توين على الإيضاح..
أنا كان قصدي هو رمز .. يعني مش جسد المسيح نفسه نفسه...
يعني مش بشرايينه وقلبه..
حتى بعض المسلمين الجهلة والغير مسملين.. يتساءلوا بسخرية:
هو كمان ربكم يعيش في بطونكم؟

نخبرهم:
نحن نفعل ما أمرنا به المسيح حين اعطى الخبز لتلاميذه وقال هذا جسدي.. والكرمة دمي..
إذن هو يكون كرمز لو كان المقصود بالخبز نفسه..
لكنه حقيقة لو كنا سنتكلم عن ما وراء هذا الخبز..

وشكراً..*
أخوكمـ..


----------



## peace_86 (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

كراً = شكراً


----------



## دوندون (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

لماذا نصوم بالزيت وهل يوجد فى الانجيل ما يدل على ذلك:new8:


----------



## Tabitha (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

أهلا يا اختنا *دودون*




دوندون قال:


> لماذا نصوم بالزيت وهل يوجد فى الانجيل ما يدل على ذلك:new8:





إقري الموضوع ده الأول 

*لماذا نصوم*

واذا لسه عندك اسئلة تانية اسألي .....


----------



## اغريغوريوس (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

احب الم الموضوع في هذة الجزئية 
 ما هو    العشاء الرباني؟ و ما هي دلالته؟

جاء في كتاب" اصول الإيمان " أن العشاء الرباني سر يدل على موت المسيح بإعطاء خبز وخمر وقبولهما حسبما رسم سيدنا له المجد . والقابلون باستحقاق يتناولون جسده ودمه حسب فوائده , لاتتناول  جسميا او جسديا , بل روحيا بالإيمان . وذلك لقوتهم الروحي ونموهم في النعمة ( اصول الإيمان  ص  96 ) وجاء في الانجيل المقدس : " وفيما هم يأكلون , أخذ يسوع الخبز وبارك وكسر وأعطى التلاميذ , وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي الذي يبذل عنكم , اصنعوا هذا لذكري . وكذلك الكأس أيضا , قائلا : هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي الذي يسفك عنكم " ( الإنجيل بحسب لوقا 22  : 19  , 20  ) 

وقال الرسول بولس : لإنني تسلمت من الرب ما قد سلمتكم أيضا , أن الرب يسوع في الليلة التي أسلم فيها خذ خبزا وشكر , فكسر وبارك    وقال : خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي المكسور لأجلكم , اصنعوا هذا لذكري . كذلك الكأس أيضا بعدما تعشوا ,  قائلا : هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي , اصنعوا هذ ا كلما شربتم لذكري . فانكم كل ما أكلتم هذا الخبز وشربتم هذه الكأس تخبرون بموت الرب , إلى أن يجئ .  اذا أي من أكل هذا الخبز أو شرب كأس الرب بدون استحقاق يكون مجرما في جسد الرب ودمه . ولكن ليمتحن الإنسان نفسه وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس . لأن الذي يأكل ويشرب بدون استحقاق , يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه غير مميز جسد الرب . ( الرسالة الأولى إلى كورنثوس 11 : 23 - 30    ) 

 فهذه الآيات نعلم صريحا : أولا أن العشاء الرباني فرض الهي يجب ممارسته على الدوام . 

 ثانيا أن العناصر التي تتمثل فيه , هي الخبز والخمر . ثالثا أن الامور المهمة في خدمته ثلاثة : تكريس الخبز والخمر ,. كسر الخبز وصب الخمر وتوزيعها , وقبول المشتركين اياهما . 

أن المقصود في هذا السر هو : 

1 - تذكار موت المسيح 

2 - التعبير عن اشتراكنا بالإيمان في  جسد المسيح ودمه على منوال ظاهر 

3 -  الإعلان عن اتحاد المؤمنين بالمسيح , وبعضهم ببعض في حياة واحده روحية 

4 - التصريح علانية بقبولنا العهد الجديد , المثبت بدم المسيح . 

 الأسماء المتنوعة لهذا السر : 

1 - عشاء الرب , أو العشاء الرباني . وسمي بهذا الإسم لأن الرب يسوع وضعه عند العشاء ( كورنثوس الأولى 11 : 25   ) 2- كأس البركة ( كورنثوس الأولى 1 : 16 ) وسمي هكذا , لأن الرب يسوع بارك الكأس كما بارك الخبز أيضا ( الإنجيل بحسب متى 26: 26  ) 

3 - مائدة الرب وكأس الرب ( كورنثوس الأولى 10  : 21 ) والمراد بالمائدة هنا الطعام الموضوع عليها مجازا 

4 - شركة جسد المسيح ودمه ( كورنثوس الأولى 10  : 16  ) وذلك لأنه بواسطة الخبز والخمر , يشترك المؤمن في جسد المسيح ودمه 

وللعشاء الرباني بالنسبة للمسيحيين أكثر من معنى  فهو: 

أولا  : عهد بين المسيح والمؤمن به في  كل جيل وعصر . انه عهد المحبة العجيبة الغنية بالصفح والغفران , الدي كتب بدم المسيح على الصليب 

ثانيا : شركة مستمرة بين المؤمنين المفديين ككنيسة , وبين المسيح , الذي هو رأس الكنيسة 

 ومخلص الجسد . وقد وصف الرسول بولس هذه الناحية بقوله : كأس البركة التى نباركها , اليست هي شركة دم المسيح ? الخبز الذي نكسره , اليس هو شركة جسد المسيح , 

( كورنثوس الأولى 10  , 16  ) بمعنى أن العشاء يتحول بقوة هذا العهد الى رابطة حية تربط التلاميذ بعضهم ببعض بالمسيح , فكلما نتناول هذا العشاء نذكر هذه الشركة العظيمة المباركة . 

ولا ريب في أن المسيح طبع هذا السر بطابع خاص مميز , فقد خصص بالذات الشئ الأهم في المسيحية ليكون أساس هذه الشركة أعني بهذا الفداء العظيم , حين بذل جسده وأراق دمه من أجلنا 

ثالثا : شكر , لأن المسيح عندما أخذ العنصرين باركهما , وشكر لأجل تدبير الله العجيب للخلاص , ولأجل  محبته التي لا يعبر عنها , والتي سارت به الى الصليب , حيث قدم نفسه ذبيحة اثم لفداء الملايين في كل جيل وعصر ( الإنجيل بحسب لوقا 22 : 14-22 ) 

 رابعا : تذكار لأن المسيح قال : اصنعوا هذا لذكري , بيد إننا يجب أن نذكر أن هذه الذكرى ليست مجرد ذكرى تاريخية لحادثة الصليب . وإنما هي تذكار حي , يبدو فيه الصليب اختبارا متجددا في حياة المؤمن كل يوم , وفقا لقول الرسول بولس : "مع المسيح صلبت , فاحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيا . فما أحياه الآن في الجسد , انما احياه في الإيمان , ايمان ابن الله , الذي احبني واسلم نفسه لاجلي "( رسالة غلاطية 2 :20 ) 

 خامسا : شهادة مستمرة للمصلوب , لان المشتركين في العشاء , يقرون بايمانهم بالمسيح المصلوب , ويجددون معه الولاء . واعترافا منهم بفضله , يخبرون بموته إلى أن يجئ ( كورنثوس الأولى 11: 26  ) 

 سادسا : تقدمة , لأنه يشير إلى عطية الله التي لا يعبر عنها . وقد درج المسيحيون على أن يقرنوا ممارستهم السر  , بالمزيد من العطايا والتقدمات , عرفانا بالجميل , واجلالا لعطية الله المباركة في يسوع المسيح , الذي صار لهم من الله حكمة وبرا وفداء . 

                         القصد من العشاء الرباني 

جاء في إقرار الإيمان الوستمنستري , أن الرب يسوع في الليلة التي أسلم فيها وضع سر جسده ودمه, وسماه العشاء الرباني لكي يمارس في كنيسته إلى منتهى العالم , لأجل ذكر تقديمه نفسه بموته , ذكرا دائما , ولختم كل فوائد ذلك للمؤمنين الحقيقيين ولغذائهم الروحي ونموهم فيه , ولتجديد التزاماتهم بجميع الواجبات التى له عليهم . وليكون رابطا وعربونا لشركتهم معه , وشركة بعضهم مع بعض,باعتبار كونهم اعضاء جسده السري ( فصل 29 :1 ) وفي هذه العبارات غايات مهمة في عشاء الرب : 

 1 - التذكار : - لأنه يذكرنا بموت المسيح كفارة عنا , الذي هو جوهر الدين المسيحي . فهو إعلان صريح من كنيسة المسيح بموت المسيح الكفاري . وهو دلالة واضحة على أن نظام العهد القديم قد بدل بنظام العهد الجديد , أي الفصح تحول إلى العشاء الرباني بأمر المسيح وسلطانه . فما دام هذا السر في الكنيسة , لا يمكن أ ن تنسى الكنيسة ولا العالم الذي تشهد فيه , أن الرب يسوع أخذ وظيفة حمل الله لكي يرفع خطية العالم . 

 2 -  الإقرار : - فالمشتركون بالعشاء الرباني يقرون بإيمانهم بالمسيح مصلوبا , وباتكالهم عليه لنيل خلاصهم , وبقبولهم اياه سيدا وفاديا , وربا ومخلصا . وبانهم تلاميذه , وعليهم أن يجددوا عهد الولاء له ,  وأن ينذروا نذرا لامانة لذاته الإلهية , لكأنهم بممارسة هذا السر يفرزون انفسهم عن العالم , ليصيروا كليا للمسيح (كورنثوس الأولى 10: 21 ) 

 3 - البنيان : - فهذا السر يرسم للمسيحي اعظم حقائق ايمانه , ويحوك عواطفه ويزكى محبته للمسيح , ويقوي ايمانه ويذكره بواجباته المتنوعة لربه ولكنيسته وللعالم . وينمي فيه الفضائل المسيحية , ولا سيما المحبة الأخوية فخمد روح الخصام والنفور بين المشتركين في جسد الرب ودمه . وخصوصا لأن مماوسته ينبغي أن تقترن بتجديد العهود للمسيح ولكنيسته , فيتحرك قلب المؤمن تحركا جديدا في التقوى كل ما حضر مائدة الرب . 

 4- الاتحاد الأخوي  : فإنه يجمع الكنيسة كأهل بيت واحد , اهل إيمان واحد برب واحد . وكلما اجتمع الإخوة للإشتراك فيه تسمع كلمة الله وهي تذكرهم بأن المسيح لا يستحي أن يدعوا ايا منهم اخا . فلا فروق اجتماعية بينهم , بل أن كل واحد يحقق لإخوته أنه أخ في الرب ومرتبط بهم بربط حياة واحدة مشتركة في المسيح . حتى أن كل أخ في اثناء ذلك الإجتماع , وعند القيام منه , يقدر أن ينظر إلى وجه كل من اشترك معه في عشاء الرب , ويتحقق إنه من محبيه , لأن كل المؤمنين هم أهل بيت الله . 

 5 - الإشارة  إلى مائدة المستقبل : فهو يوجه انظار المؤمنين المجتمعين حول مائدة الرب , إالى الإجتماع العتيد في السماء حول عشاء عرس الخروف . فهو وليمة تمثل وليمة المجد 

 التي سيعدهاالمسيح لمختاريه في ملكوت السموات , وفقا لقوله : وأنا اجعل لكم ملكوتا كما جعل لي أبي ملكوتا , لتأكلوا وتشربوا على مائدتي في ملكوتي ( الإنجيل بحسب لوقا 22 :92  - 30 ) 

                            العشاء الرباني وإستحقاق تناوله 

اتضح مما تقدم ان هذا السر العظيم قد رسم فقط لأجل المؤمنين , الذين ولدوا من الله  والذين يعرفون المسيح والإنجيل معرفة كافية , ويصدقون مااعلنه الله بشأن ابنه , ويعتقدون أن المسيح مات لأجل خطاياهم . 

ويشترط في المؤمنين أن يكونوا مجهرين للعشاء الرباني ومستعدين لممارسته . وقد جاء في الكلمة الرسولية , إنه يطلب من الذين يريدون الإشتراك باستحقاق في العشاء الرباني أن يمتحنوا أنفسهم لتمييز جسد الرب , وايمانهم للإقتيات بالمسيح روحيا , وأن يجددوا توبتهم ومحبتهم وطاعتهم . 

 وخلاصة ما يتطلبه السر العظيم هو : 

 1 - التجديد والإيمان الحي . لأن دلك الطعام الروحي ليس للأموات بل للأحياء . 

 2- العماد , لأن المعمودية علامة ظاهرة للدخول في الكنيسة ( أعمال 2 : 38 و41  واعمال 10   : 47  - 48   , اعمال 22  : 16 ) 

 3 - الإشتراك جهارا في عضوية الكنيسة , لأنه لما كانت كنيسة المسيح بيتا واحدا , وجب أن يكون المتقدم إلي مناولة عشاءا لرب من أهل ذلك البيت . وهي أيضا جمهور من المؤمنين تحت نظام مقرر حسب الإنجيل , فينبغي أن تسبق العضوية في الكنيسة الإشتراك في فرائض تلك الكنيسة . 

 4 - السلوك التقوي , الذي يطرح كل فساد في الأداب , وكل اعتقاد مخالف لتعاليم الكتب المقدسة , وكل سيرة تعيب الديانة المسيحية , وكل ما يضاد إرادة الرب ( الرسالة الأولى إلي كورنثوس 5 :9  و11 , الرسالة الثانية إلى تسالونيكي 3 : 6 )


----------



## Camilo (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الصيام*

مشكور علي المرور *marounandrew* ويعطيك العافيه علي الاضافه


----------

